# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Torn to grow

## StruttenTutTut

If you do it you will fail. 
If I don't do it I'll die here.
I won't stand for it!
What do you stand for?
Security my child security.

Your truth is not my truth.
I know you love me, but I have to go find. find what is calling me.
Then go.    Go do what you have to.   Just ,  don't forget the way home.

----------

